# My denim blue 225 build thread *air ride, splits v6bumper*



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay I've had the car for around a month now so I should really post up a build thread. 
The car is a 1999 225 apx when I bought it the car was completely standard on 50k miles with full Audi service history (serviced every year from new) including cambelt and water pump done at 45k.
Since I've owned it I've done a few mods: 
Rear light patch 
Painted rocker cover, charge pipe and inlet manifold in black wrinkle paint. 
Boost gauge 
Badger 5 3" tip 
Pflow filter and heat shield 
Fmic using "welly" cooler and custom pipework 
Sai removed 
N249 bypass 
Stage one badger 5 map 
Got 3" relentless downpipe to fit then it's going for a stage 2 map. As when it had the stage one the standard intercoolers really struggled with temps 
Here's some pics of mods will get full car pics soon

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice how's the wrinkle paint holding up to the heat ?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Seems to be coping fairly well I used a high temp wrinkle paint and baked in the oven

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... keep up the good work (and pictures) ...
... I'm a sucker for a good build thread! ...

Steve


----------



## Basscube (Jan 2, 2012)

Best colour there


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi Barb - when you say custom pipework, is that stuff you had made specially for yours, or was it a TT specific kit off the shelf? Also - aliens still work ok?


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Some progress for a month! lol

What was the result of the remap?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

I measured and cut all the pipework myself from a universal pipe kit then had it welded and fitted it. Alliens had to go as they wouldn't work with the pipe work, I'm going to look into smaller ones, looked last night and seems that the polo ones look the same just shorter so that may be an option.

The remap made 244bhp and 250lbft

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

ah right, cheers. I definitely want to keep the aliens if I do go to an FMIC - looks more likely that I'll just replace the hard pipe for now!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy75 said:


> ah right, cheers. I definitely want to keep the aliens if I do go to an FMIC - looks more likely that I'll just replace the hard pipe for now!


You can keep the aliens with the Forge kit


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a few updates. 
Have had the 3" relentless downpipe and stage two map 
Power is 272bhp and 263lb/ft which according to bill is about 310 on any other dyno as his reads low torque. Also fitted pollybush dogmount bush. And a manifold heat shield. Must say I'm very impressed with bills map. Power delivery is very smooth/ impressive and a top knowlagble guy. 

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Full airlift performance air suspension with v2 digital management, and 18" mondials fitted

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow that's low but quite liking those wheels

J
Xx


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah subframe and downpipe hits the floor when fully aired out. Wheels have come out really well imo. Wanted something different 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Any proper decent pictures ?

Also how did the air ride set you back ?


----------



## B0SSS (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks superb. Bet your going to upset a few people with the air but good on you to be different.

Love the wheels btw


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Will have some decent pics in the next few days in the light when I can Gove it a good clean. The kit set me back £2,200. Thanks for the comments

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## bluslc (Sep 28, 2009)

barb said:


> Will have some decent pics in the next few days in the light when I can Gove it a good clean. The kit set me back £2,200. Thanks for the comments
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


How does it drive without the ARB ? Plus ride quality compare to coilovers ?
Thanks


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Few more pics. Started changing the interior today as it's a full blue interior. Changing for black.

































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gazbrad (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi barb wots them wheels called


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

There land rover mondials

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

No proper pics yet ?

Don't think the street outside is really doing justice.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Just a few I took after a clean. Haven't got a decent camera unfortunately so only phone pics

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Haven't updated in a while. Removed some bits in the bay the other day(pics to come). Carbon canister along with the pipework and blocked the fitting off on the throttle body. 're routed the coolant overflow from around the back of the bay to under the inlet manifold and fitted a red tip as my mate wanted a black one and there was none in stock so did a swap and I personally prefere it.

Then onto the next big update. The car went into the bodyshop today for front bumper headlight washers smoothed out and number plate recess smoothed. Rear bumper is having the swauge lines removed and exhaust cut outs blanked off as I'm having a hidden exhaust. Then general tidying which equattes to a near full respray. Some pics of the strip down so far. Long way to go to meet the deadline of ultimate dubs Saturday evening for the show and shine.


































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Great updates.

Looking forward to seeing you at Dubs in a little over a week, I know exactly how you feel though. So much to do and no where enough time to do it.

I'm losing my car for most of next week as it's off to get wheels done on monday / tuesday then detailing the rest of the week.

I'll probably get my car back saturday morning :?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Great updates.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at Dubs in a little over a week, I know exactly how you feel though. So much to do and no where enough time to do it.
> 
> ...


Yeah tell me about it. Entered my car last Saturday just on the off chance then Tuesday night I got a email saying it was accepted then rushed to get it in the bodyshop luckily I know a bloke local who fitted me in and should have it looking pretty good. Should be coming out Saturday morning so no room for mistakes. Also got my centre console install to finish with my air ride controller in

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

barb said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Great updates.
> ...


You have a busy time ahead of you then.

I got a call from Mal last night asking if I could step in as a replacement for V6RUL on the TTOC stand. Well I couldn't say no so the stage 2 map is being delayed and that money is being spent on the rims and detailing.

See you there, are you staying over saturday night then?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > Callum-TT said:
> ...


Defiantly not. Would of loved to be on the stand but my car was no where near done at the time. Yeah haven't picked a hotel yet but looked at a few a couple miles out. I presume your down/staying on the Saturday?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

[/quote]
Defiantly not. Would of loved to be on the stand but my car was no where near done at the time. Yeah haven't picked a hotel yet but looked at a few a couple miles out. I presume your down/staying on the Saturday?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk[/quote]
Yeah I'm taking V6RUL's now vacant room in the hotel.

I'm looking forward to seeing the fruit of your labours. It looks like a minter so best of luck with show n' shine.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the smoothed look, euro style 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Well after one of the most hectic weeks I've encountered the car got finished just in time, 2:15pm on Saturday it left the body shop. Really pleased with how it's come out. Got a back load of pics I will put up now. 









































































































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

And a few from ultimate dubs by me and others 

















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Not a it fan of on the ground low but this does look good with those wheels 8) paint job looks spot on 



barb said:


>


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great, only thing with the smooth fronts is the number plate hanging off the grill ruins the front of the car :?


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks lovely from behind, smooth mmm!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

As many people know air ride isn't my "thang" at all but looks like you have carried out the whole look really well congrats.

I do know you can get the flip up front numbers that hide way when parked up etc that would solve that problem.

Would you mind PMing me the cost and details of the respray please


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking great. What did you paint your engine bits with? The inlet etc


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

More pics to make me cry lol .... It's ok may have a new set of crazy wheels now on the table should never have sold the mondials but oh well.

Love the smoothed rear bumper looks great amazing what removing 2 lines can do.

Only thing that I would do is loose the cupra r splitter and the Quattro badge on the front grille would smooth it out more imo

Great car though can't wait for more updates


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheers for all the comments guys and girls. The front plate I'm going to try making a bracket so it comes on and off easily.

I'm happy how the rear looks didn't want to go over the top with smoothing and thought the two lines would look good smoothed. Next on the list is interior, best get some overtime in 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

jamman said:


> As many people know air ride isn't my "thang" at all but looks like you have carried out the whole look really well congrats.
> 
> I do know you can get the flip up front numbers that hide way when parked up etc that would solve that problem.
> 
> Would you mind PMing me the cost and details of the respray please


Want yours red again mate lol


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not getting this at all,,, why fir a FMIC and then stick a plate in front of it to blank the air from getting at it,, or is it because you wont need it anyway because if you were to use the extra power / speed which it can release then you would shred your tyres and rip the front and underside off the car,, does look pretty tho.. 8)


----------



## fatboy13 (Feb 19, 2014)

Love this - what spacers are you running for mondials matey?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

fatboy13 said:


> Love this - what spacers are you running for mondials matey?


There custom made 5x100 to 5x120 adaptors. Running 50mm front to bring the wheels to et7. And 57 rear to bring them to et0

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lookin good 

J
xx


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

roddy said:


> not getting this at all,,, why fir a FMIC and then stick a plate in front of it to blank the air from getting at it,, or is it because you wont need it anyway because if you were to use the extra power / speed which it can release then you would shred your tyres and rip the front and underside off the car,, does look pretty tho.. 8)


Lol its on air. It'd be just as drivable as any TT tbh.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks good! Like the smoothness 8) Did you do the prep work yourself for the respray? Im in need of new paint and dont mind doing the prep myself if it lowers the price a fair bit.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

J•RED said:


> Looks good! Like the smoothness 8) Did you do the prep work yourself for the respray? Im in need of new paint and dont mind doing the prep myself if it lowers the price a fair bit.


Yeah worked along side the painter doing most of the prep. Due to such a short timescale and to save some money. The prep is pretty easy just time consuming

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## unclebuncles (Dec 20, 2012)

My god that back end is as sweet as it gets. Love the land rover wheels aswell.

Quality machine.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Took my tt to infinity exhausts today for a custom cat back system which sat higher than my previous system and a lot quieter. Top guys there did a good job and we'll priced 

























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MO-TT (Feb 20, 2014)

Amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

So today I've re-done my install after fitting rear seats back in quite pleased with the results. 































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Car looks great but would love to know how much one of those wheels weighs - they look very very heavy, and you will pay a price for that in terms of performance.


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely car! Where abouts are you? How come you were spotted at Lock's just outside Hereford last weekend?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> Lovely car! Where abouts are you? How come you were spotted at Lock's just outside Hereford last weekend?


I'm from Hereford, didn't know there were any other members in Hereford? Where you from?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

barb said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely car! Where abouts are you? How come you were spotted at Lock's just outside Hereford last weekend?
> ...


Oh how lovely, I'll pm you laters  are you going to the roaling road on 26th? If so there's a planned convoy, pm if interested


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

redsilverblue said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > redsilverblue said:
> ...


Okay dude. And yeah I am going to the rolling road day

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

barb said:


> Okay *dude*. And yeah I am going to the rolling road day


... you won't be disappointed ... she's the best looking _dude_ on the forum ...
:wink:


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... good job on the boot install by the way ... looks tidy! ...



barb said:


> Took my tt to infinity exhausts today for a custom cat back system which sat higher than my previous system and a lot quieter. Top guys there did a good job and we'll priced


... what cat-back system did you have before that was noisier? ...


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> ... good job on the boot install by the way ... looks tidy! ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was one I bought of eBay that someone had made just to get ne by but it only had one straight through box.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

The Blue Bandit said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > Okay *dude*. And yeah I am going to the rolling road day
> ...


Haha yeah now I realized 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

car looks great, not keen on the numberplate location on the front. With those exhausts hidden under the bodywork, it must get severely dirty with the fumes?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

ScottHmk4 said:


> car looks great, not keen on the numberplate location on the front. With those exhausts hidden under the bodywork, it must get severely dirty with the fumes?


Yeah I'm looking at where I can move the number plate to. Nah the tip of the exhaust points down to the floor to prevent that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Jun 6, 2012)

That's good mate, the number plate one is a toughie.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Leave plate off


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

bluslc said:


> barb said:
> 
> 
> > Will have some decent pics in the next few days in the light when I can Gove it a good clean. The kit set me back £2,200. Thanks for the comments
> ...


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Bago47 said:


> bluslc said:
> 
> 
> > barb said:
> ...


Air suspension will never compare to a decent set of coil overs I don't think. But the ride is very smooth and I think compared to a hard set of cheap coil overs it would probably handle better. I'm currently working on mounts for the anti roll bar. Got a r32 front bar fitted just needs to be connected.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Few shots from early edition today. Good show and even better weather 












































Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Few better pics taken by others 






























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Trial fitted my new front wheels today needs another 2mm spacer on the front to clear the strut. With a bit of stretch and arch pulling it should sit spot on. 















Guess the width?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

10j twists ?


----------



## S23rta (Apr 26, 2014)

Love the rear bumper mate


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Wheels are finally on after much stress and days of trying to stretch the rear tyre on. Running 10j fronts and 11j rears with 225/40 tyres all round. Front arches still need pulling so it can be run a bit lower. This is the driving height. Just quick pics. More to come

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

You got a 225/40 on an 11j wheel?

That is a hardcore stretch. No wonder it took a while to fit. I've got the same tyre size on 8j and it's still a tiny bit on the stretched side.

It looks like the bead mated up all right in the end though!


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Love it! A bit to much stretch on that rear for me though :O


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

temporarychicken said:


> You got a 225/40 on an 11j wheel?
> 
> That is a hardcore stretch. No wonder it took a while to fit. I've got the same tyre size on 8j and it's still a tiny bit on the stretched side.
> 
> It looks like the bead mated up all right in the end though!


Yeah the one went straight on but the iter didn't want to go. The 225 came off the front wheels which are 8j.



Ian_W said:


> Love it! A bit to much stretch on that rear for me though :O


Yeah they won't be used everyday I have a set of standard wheels for that. Just use then for shows

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

How have I only just found this thread. This car is amazing. Well done on every bit love it

Can I ask I've been looking at the bumpers and smoothing mine out. I was told by garage that I can't smooth out the front bumper due to HDI lights and that they had to have the washers working is that right! Do you know? If not the I'm smoothing over them as the washers are broken anyway.

Some help would be great.

Also the old wheels what size rubber did you have on the 18" mondials?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Volcom said:


> How have I only just found this thread. This car is amazing. Well done on every bit love it
> 
> Can I ask I've been looking at the bumpers and smoothing mine out. I was told by garage that I can't smooth out the front bumper due to HDI lights and that they had to have the washers working is that right! Do you know? If not the I'm smoothing over them as the washers are broken anyway.
> 
> ...


Technically they need to be there although I know a few who haven't got them and have passed mot. Mine did pass the other day. I think if there not there they cant test them but don't quote me on that.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on this one.


----------



## Daniels (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks incredible but not for me, wouldn't even be able to get off my drive 

Daniels


----------



## Smc32 (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks sweet mate!


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Daniels said:


> Looks incredible but not for me, wouldn't even be able to get off my drive
> 
> Daniels


It's on air, not static. Raise height with flick of a switch. Or maybe push of a button


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Eadon said:


> Daniels said:
> 
> 
> > Looks incredible but not for me, wouldn't even be able to get off my drive
> ...


Yeah push of a button I get whatever height I want. 4x4 or slammed.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Few of mine from all types running on a set of standard wheels. 
My twists are in primer now ready to paint and the car is back in the bodyshop having a few bits done ready for unphased 








Best bit about stretch, don't need to take the tyres off to refurb them

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Love that bit about painting them hahah


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

New colour on the wheels really pleased how they come out. The colour is a Kawasaki candy and really pops in the sun. 
Few pics from unphased 
























The car is in the body shop just having some tlc ready for players Saturday. Also got some new seats going to be in for players.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the car this weekend.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Got the new seats in ready for players classic. Was a really good day didn't get many pics. 

























Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

New wheels and colour look awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboy80 (Jul 29, 2013)

Daaaamm dude!! your TT is sweet! 8)


----------



## Joe_preece89 (May 25, 2014)

Looked lovely yesterday in the flesh mate, the fitment is spot on. Nice bit of inspiration for tt's plans.


----------



## Black_TT (Mar 22, 2014)

barb said:


> I measured and cut all the pipework myself from a universal pipe kit then had it welded and fitted it. Alliens had to go as they wouldn't work with the pipe work, I'm going to look into smaller ones, looked last night and seems that the polo ones look the same just shorter so that may be an option.
> 
> The remap made 244bhp and 250lbft
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thread build looks amazing, keep it up. I read up that the aliens are a requirement to pass MOT somewhere due to headlights being xenons. This true, if so how would you deal with MOT?
Really interested in getting the forge fmic which works with aliens but just incase to fall back on as it's expensive!


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... car is looking great- and loving the colour scheme with the red wheels ... it's always nice to see something different from the norm and people trying something new, not 'safe' ... How hard was it to get the seats to fit? ... I take it they're on custom sub-frames/brackets ...

Steve


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments guys

Thread build looks amazing, keep it up. I read up that the aliens are a requirement to pass MOT somewhere due to headlights being xenons. This true, if so how would you deal with MOT?
Really interested in getting the forge fmic which works with aliens but just incase to fall back on as it's expensive![/quote]
Technically you need them. Mine passed without them I'm not sure wehter thats because I removed them and all the associated parts or they missed it. The forge intercooler is a lot for what it is when these universal ones outperform it. You could use this core and keep the alliens if done right.



The Blue Bandit said:


> ... car is looking great- and loving the colour scheme with the red wheels ... it's always nice to see something different from the norm and people trying something new, not 'safe' ... How hard was it to get the seats to fit? ... I take it they're on custom sub-frames/brackets ...
> Yeah the seats came with 4 L brackets which I bolted onto the original rails at the front with a piece of flat section at the back to bolt to the original rail then onto the bracket
> Steve


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

barb said:


> Technically you need them. Mine passed without them I'm not sure wehter thats because I removed them and all the associated parts or they missed it.


I read on another thread that if all associated parts are removed it will pass, but if its all still there and they just dont work it will fail......I could be wrong tho but cant remember which thread I saw it on

J
xx


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Have been working on my new install ready for the fitted show.


----------



## Ciano91 (Dec 17, 2013)

Just read your whole thread, love it  the seats are unreal, but I think I prefer the mondials :roll:


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks dude. To be honest I do as well but you've got to try these things. New wheels coming this weekend as well as interior updates


----------



## smallalex (Apr 10, 2014)

Looking excellent, is the air tank wrapped in the red bull vinyl or have you had it painted ?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks it's vinyl


----------



## cicco (Aug 17, 2014)

Love the hard lines for the air ride the look wicked. Great car mate


----------



## duttytd (Aug 24, 2014)

Nothing but WOW!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk[/quote]

love the red wheels mate,, and that rear wing is awesome !


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

So few bits changed recently bought a set of rial Daytona 2 piece splits and had them painted gold 
















Then built back up 
















Also had the dash a,b and c pillars roof rails and petrol cap flocked 









































And some pics from the big meet yesterday


----------



## jordh1987 (Jul 24, 2014)

my mates sent me a photo of this from yesterday. looks awesome [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jordh1987 (Jul 24, 2014)

have you any more pics of it on the standard wheels on air pal?


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't think so sorry mate. Stick the pic up if you want


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

The new wheel look ver nice.


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Love this thread, absolutely awesome TT and I love the air ride. Well done.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Not a lot has happened recently. Been working on smoothing my v6 bumper I got off Dan. Which came out well bit of fun trying to get it to fit over the intercooler Saturday after prior to players on Sunday but got it finished. Left Sunday morning only to get two hours in and have the clutch pedal snap so missed the show. The tt will be off the road now for the winter build. Hopefully ready in time for ultimate dubs. Here's some pics of the bumper


----------



## Doodlezilla (Oct 1, 2013)

MinTT. Good read and love the TT mate...

Will keep a look out for updates!

Jimmy.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

What a great looking car. Love the attention to detail 8) look forward to hearing what plans you have for 2015.

Paul


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheers guys. Big stuff coming over the next few weeks just need to find some time and a decent camera. Will look very different for 2015


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Okay so update time. Been very busy on the car smoothing the engine bay.

First off I striped the engine out 
























And set about extending and tucking all the wiring 








Next up was to remove all unwanted brackets for components I'm not keeping, plate all holes and weld up all seems after removing all seam sealer 
























Also fitted this raised subframe, it's 25mm to allow an extra drop and ground clearance

Then came the smoothing with filler 

























And finally got the bay in filler primer, that's about it for now. New wheels and brakes coming 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Showing the drop on the new subframe, will sit lower with engine in

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

New r32/tt v6 discs to go with the new calipers due tomorrow 








And the smooth rocker cover a lot cleaner look (have one of these for sale) 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrQaud (Jun 5, 2013)

Cricky, that's attention to detail! 
A lot of effort to go to, can't wait to see the engine bay when it's finished.


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

barb said:


> New r32/tt v6 discs to go with the new calipers due tomorrow


... what kind of brake fluid is that? ... it looks expensive ... :wink:

... love this build- can't wait to see the shaved bay when it's finished and the next set of wheels you have in store ...

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

... Keep the updates coming ...

Steve


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

Well the calipers arrived today. Audi rs6 8pot's and it's fair to say there huge. Pictures don't do them justice. Pics taken in an 18" wheel [IMG http://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww28 ... AG0021.jpg ][/IMG]


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice, how much are they btw? I need some big brakes lol weighing up the options


----------



## Benhermannn (Jun 15, 2015)

I had those Land Rover wheels in mind for my car! This is very tasteful! I'm liking this a lot.


----------



## Winter20vt (Nov 14, 2015)

Rials really suit it!


----------

